# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  الإفتاء: التظاهر السلمي حق لكل مواطن ولكن بضوابط

## عاصم

أكدت دار الإفتاء المصرية، أن التظاهر السلمي حق لكل مواطن يكفله له الدستور والقانون، شريطة أن يلتزم السلمية الكاملة، وألا يخرج عن إطارها، وألا يعطل مصالح البلاد والعباد.‬ 

وأضافت، في بيان لها مساء اليوم الجمعة 2 أغسطس 2013، أنه يجب على الدولة المصرية ممثلة في مؤسساتها المختصة أن تحمي التظاهر السلمي، وأن تحافظ على سلامة المتظاهرين وعلى أرواحهم، كما يجب عليها في الوقت نفسه أن تتعامل مع المخربين الذين يقتنصون مثل تلك الأحداث لافتعال الفوضى والاعتداء على المنشآت العامة والخاصة وترويع المواطنين على أن يكون ذلك وفق الدستور والقانون.‬ 

‫أكدت الدار مسئولية الدولة وكل الأطراف السياسية في وجوب الحيلولة دون وقوع العنف بأي ثمن، والحفاظ على سلامة المواطنين كافة، أيًا كانت انتماءاتهم وتوجهاتهم، وأن العنف ليس طريقًا لحل المشكلات كما هو ثابت بالتجربة، وإنما ينبغي اللجوء إلى الحوار في كل الأحوال.‬ 

‫وشددت على وجوب أن يحافظ الجميع على أيديهم نقية غير ملوثة بدماء إخوانهم المصريين، وتشدد على أن تلوث الأيدي بالدماء ليس بالضرورة أن يكون عن طريق القتل المباشر، وإنما الدعوة لأي مظهر من مظاهر العنف يرتقي لأن يكون قتلًا مباشرًا يقع المؤمن معه فيما لا يمكنه الفكاك منه، وأذكر بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه قال: "لا يزال المؤمن في فسحة من دينه ما لم يُصب دمًا حرامًا".‬



http://islamstory.com/

----------

